# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Δικτυακά] Thomson TG782 απο CYTA για firmware update.

## furtune

Γεια σας εχω το συγκεκριμενο modem router το οποιο ειναι απο την εταιρια cyta. Ηθελα να κανω firmware update το interface που διαθέτει ειναι της cyta και δεν εχει καποια επιλογη για να κανεις update to firmware. Ξερει κανενας αν μπορει να γινει???

----------


## dan

Δεν νομίζω πως γίνεται γιατί τα έχουν κλειδωμένα, και οι κωδικοί δεν έχουν διαρρεύσει. update μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου κάνουν αυτοί (αν υπάρχει), αλλά δε νομίζω να σε βολέψει. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος αλλά.......

----------


## dan

Για δες εδώ http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1216321

----------


## furtune

Φιλε Θεοδωρε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Ειναι σπαστικο να εχεις το ρουτερ και να το εχεις κλειδομενο διοτι μετα απο καιρο και αφου εχει τελειωσει η υποχρεωτικη περιοδος που πρεπει να παραμεινεις συνδρομητης πιστευω δικαιουσε να εχεις το ελευθερο να κανεις οτι θελεις με το ρουτερ σου. Και στην cyta ειναι μ@λ@κια ειναι οτι μπορουν ανα πασα στιγμη να δουν την κατασταση του ρουτερ σου και ακομα και τα δεδομενα που κατεβαζεις. Βεβαια θα το ψάξω μια με τον τροπο που λενε στο φορουμ που μου εστειλες. Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## makocer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhmdewkUd5A

δες κι αυτο το βιντεακι -δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμβατο με το δικο σου,παντως εχει μεσα λινκ για ενα αγγλικο σαιτ με πολλα firmware/updates κλπ για πολλα! router

αυτος χρησιμοποιει ενα updater (windows software) και αναβαθμιζει το ρουτερ του κι οχι μεσα απο το μενου του ...

----------

